# LEO'S OWNERS---FOLLOW UP



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

This is good news. I know it will never replace Leo but should bring them some happiness. It goes way beyond "good breeder" to help someone like you did!


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

I can’t imagine a sudden loss like they experienced. So happy you were able to help give them something to look forward to.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

New pups brighten the days, following the loss of another! We lost two last year and our new pup is now 10 months...he has been just what we needed....!


----------

